#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  Εισαγωγή αρχείου τύπου Autocad στο Google Earth και το αντίστροφο

## Balance

Γεια σας, θα ήθελα να αντιπαραβάλω μία αποτύπωση αρχείου dwg με την εικόνα που μου δίνει το Google Earth. Θα μπορούσατε να μου πείτε πώς θα επιτύχω αυτήν την επικοινωνία. Με ενδιαφέρουν και οι δύο τρόποι για να αξιολογήσω το αποτέλεσμα, με την μικρότερη αλλοίωση

----------

